# Getting old sucks



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I have not bow hunted since 2009. I sold everything bow hunting related. It's been 10 years and now I have a new hunting buddy and a new place to hunt. 
Problem is, my eyes aren't what they used to be. I see distances just fine. It's close up where I run into problems.
Everything gets blurry and becomes one. I now wear glasses for reading up close. But past 30 inches, everything gets blurry with the glasses.
So my concern is, and i'm sure i'm not the only one with this issue, if I wear my glasses to look thru the peep to see the pin but, try to adjust out to 20-30 yards after looking close up, how do others adjust quickly without making a careless or poor shot. 
I hope i'm not confusing anyone.

Next question is, those of us with failing to poor eyesight, would you recommend a single pin sight. I've personally never shot one. Also, on my last bow, I used the smallest peep as possible. Would you suggest going bigger with the peep? Thanks in advance for any advice and help.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Crossbow with optic sights of your choice


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

sgrem, kinda sums it up. I've given that some consideration. Never shot one. There's so many to choose from. There's cheap crossbows all the way up to takeing out a second mortgage type crossbows. I'm sure it's all personal preference like anything. Maybe i'll look into this. Thank's.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Most of the top offerings within the last 3-4 years or so are very similar in performance. They differ in profile (length, width, weight) and cocking features and optics opportunities etc.


----------



## Fragger (May 17, 2013)

i am 71 and have switched to crossbow single pin


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Just a bit curious are you just using off the shelf reading glasses? For the last dozen years or so, I have had prescription progressive no line bifocals, for which I think would be a great help once you get used to them. Best of luck. And you are absolutely right that it sux getting old. I certainly remember back when the older guys saying that, and we just laughed a bit. .........cC


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Iâ€™ve been using this for the past few years, Best Accessory I put on all my bows.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

X2 on the clarifier/verifier.


----------



## Fish64 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes sir it does. I am 55 and have pretty poor eye sight. I have been shooting a HHA single pin for about 10 years now and love it. I have the largest single pin model they make. I have vision issues close and far so I have double prescriptions. I have had no issues using a bow or single pin sight. I have reduced my shooting range to nothing past 30 yards but that is just Self imposed really. Hope this helps.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

75 now and went with cross bow three years back because of the eye sight problem with trifocals.


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

Only good thing about getting old...it wonâ€™t last long


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I went to a crossbow a couple years ago and I am 53! Anyone who would tell you it isn't right,or the same thing as a regular bow is missing the point of hunting! If I wanted to make things more challenging, I would stalk hunt with a Tomahawk or spear. Getting out there is the main thing! I own a Barnett Brotherhood crossbow and it preforms wonderfully! I picked up a complete package with bolts and a scope on it for around $400! How much you spend is up to you, but I would recommend lighted nocks! Helps find the bolts after the shot big time. Good luck!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Hoytbowhunter said:


> Iâ€™ve been using this for the past few years, Best Accessory I put on all my bows.


Thank you!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



jimij said:


> Only good thing about getting old...it wonâ€™t last long


there's a positive to every story, you just have to look for it. :texasflag


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Thank you!!


Yes Sir, the only way to go. If you want to keep bow hunting. I'm 59 ben using these for a while now you will group arrows like your eyes are 20 again good luck don't give up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

jimij said:


> Only good thing about getting old...it wonâ€™t last long


Are you ABSOLUTELY sure about that, Jim....

I said the same thing about 30 years ago, and...â€¦.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Look at the "hind site". I have used it for years.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Dead Wait said:


> I have not bow hunted since 2009. I sold everything bow hunting related. It's been 10 years and now I have a new hunting buddy and a new place to hunt.
> Problem is, my eyes aren't what they used to be. I see distances just fine. It's close up where I run into problems.
> Everything gets blurry and becomes one. I now wear glasses for reading up close. But past 30 inches, everything gets blurry with the glasses.
> So my concern is, and i'm sure i'm not the only one with this issue, if I wear my glasses to look thru the peep to see the pin but, try to adjust out to 20-30 yards after looking close up, how do others adjust quickly without making a careless or poor shot.
> ...


dead wait, your 47, just a baby fresh out of puberty. you may want to see an eye doctor. :texasflag


----------

